# 6XGRHRCH UH HOF Hardy Lakes Chipotle Gump MH



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2019)

6x GRHRCH UH HOF Hardy Lakes Chipotle Gump MH (1) MNH pass 24 for 24 running master tests and is qualified for the 2021 master nationals. His sire is HRC's #1 Active male reproducer and his Dam is HRC's #6 Active female reproducer including (2) 4 X GRHRCH's and a 3rd has passed the grand. Chip is available at stud to select females. He is a 72 pound very athletic chocolate retrieving machine, excellent marker, naturally steady and the ultimate team player player when it comes to running blinds. He is a great companion around the house.

*OFA Hips: *LR-228852G29M-VPI
*Eye CERF/CAER: *LR-EYE14618/36M-VPI
*OFA Elbow: *LR-EL79819M29-VPI
*CNM: *LR-CNM2503/45-PI
*EIC: *LR-EIC5102/45-PI
*UKC Reg: *R255-453
*UKC Points: *605
*AKC reg: *SR86764210
*PRA: *LR-PRA2369/45-PI
*D LOCUS: *LR-DL1496/45-PI

We also have puppies from time to time. Actually an exceptional litter on the ground when the ad was placed.


HuntingLabPedigree

Lonnie Burns
502-909-7883
256-2246490


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2019)

Chip passed another Grand. 6xGRHRCH he surpassed the 1000 points at Easter Arkansas HRC putting him in the HOF.


----------

